# First photos Audi A3 concept - Geneva Motor Show



## DNA550 (May 4, 2007)

*Audi A3 Concept Picture - Geneva Motor Show*

*Audi A3 Concept - Geneva*

The Audi A3 concept takes Audi's current styling language a step further, borrowing many design elements from the new A6 and stuffing them into a more compact and vibrant package. The new grille shape, as seen on the A1, A6, and A8, carries over to the new A3. We like the shape of the LED taillights, and the construction and layering of their assemblies are mirrored in the headlights, which are also LED units. The futuristic door handles and side mirrors look great, but they probably won't make it into series production. Dimensionally, the A3 concept is longer (at 174.8 inches versus 168.9), wider (72.4 versus 69.5), and lower (54.7 versus 56.0) than the current A3 hatchback.

If you find the lower front air intakes on the A3 concept a bit menacing, there’s a good reason: Behind the aggressive snout lurks Audi's wonderful 2.5-liter turbocharged inline-five, which the company says makes 408 hp here. It sends power to all four wheels through a seven-speed dual-clutch S tronic automatic. This is the same engine that powers the Quattro concept; it’s also found in the current TT RS and RS3, but it makes “just” 340 hp in those models.










The concept will be "based on the successor to the Audi A3," seat 4, feature Quattro all-wheel-drive and have a 408-horsepower five-cylinder hooked to a seven-speed S-tronic transmission.










The concept is 14.57 feet long, 6.04 feet wide and 4.56 feet high.










We hope this engine makes it to the next-gen A3’s powertrain portfolio more quickly than it did the current car’s; the RS3 wasn’t offered until the final year of production. Still, before such a second-generation RS model can come to market, Audi must release a flurry of less exciting—if capable—powerplants. In Europe, there will be a number of four-cylinder gasoline and diesel engines, ranging in output from just over 100 hp to 300 hp, the latter number reserved for the S3. Audi will offer six-speed manuals, plus six- and seven-speed dual-clutch automatics. The A3 lineup could also gain hybrid and fully electric versions. Front-wheel drive will be standard, but Quattro all-wheel drive will remain available on the more powerful diesel and gasoline models.

The next A3 will be lighter than the current model, and it will be available with a vast array of nanny systems, including radar-based cruise control, parking assist, and traffic-sign recognition, although, as usual, not all of them will make it to the States.

In Europe, the three-door A3 hatchback will be launched in mid-2012, with the five-door Sportback following in 2013. Shortly thereafter, the four-door sedan previewed by this A3 concept will appear, and it will have its crosshairs trained directly on a new, front-wheel-drive Mercedes-Benz sedan that is based on the next A- and B-class and touted as the "compact CLS." An A3 cabriolet could be added later. For the U.S. market, the Sportback and the sedan likely will be the only choices, and we may have to wait until late 2013 for their arrival.










Audi A3 Concept Set for 2011 Geneva Auto Show


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

Photos??!!


----------



## DNA550 (May 4, 2007)

Digital Photograph of an Artist's drawing of a Concept.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/geneva-2011-audi-a3-concept-live-photos-32089.html


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jALaKbuvimc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just added all the PR materials via link below. Show photos coming as soon as I have a chance to get some more production done. Going late night tonight.

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_6640.shtml


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

This thing is badass. There is only one problem with it.


No hatchback!!!!! :thumbdown:




I still wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

fjork_duf said:


> This thing is badass. There is only one problem with it.
> 
> 
> No hatchback!!!!! :thumbdown:
> ...


There's gonna be a hatchback! And it's coming first probably this fall! This is just one iteration...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, there will be 4.
3-door, 5-door sportback, Cabrio and sedan (US Market)


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

Prettiest Audi since the A5/S5! :heart:
Bring it to the U.S. as a coupe with the I5T and I'll be trading the S5 for one!


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

It looks like a more modern interpretation of the B5 A4 on the outside. I like it. The inside...meh.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Such a hot car. If it comes to the US with the 5 cyl. turbo motor, o man...I want one. Let's just hope it doesn't take another 2-3 years to get here...


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

R5T said:


> Yes, there will be 4.
> 3-door, 5-door sportback, Cabrio and sedan (US Market)


no 3-door for the US right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remains to be seen but my guess would be Sedan and Sportback.


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

*2012 a3*

Make mine a 5 door (with the hatch upright enough to actually carry stuff). Quattro for certain (no use getting an Audi without quattro). The European 170hp TDi please. Sport seats surely. Oh yea, how about less than $40 grand? I'll take that beautiful red too.


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

Plasticar said:


> Make mine a 5 door (with the hatch upright enough to actually carry stuff). Quattro for certain (no use getting an Audi without quattro). The European 170hp TDi please. Sport seats surely. Oh yea, how about less than $40 grand? I'll take that beautiful red too.


I'll take the same but in that Scuba blue maybe.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

that should be close, but I'll bet dollars to donuts that the rump end is more clamshell like the Q5/Q7 hind quarters. 

And no offense to Audi's current A3/A4 offerings, but a premium cal better come with a friggin power tailgate, even on P and P+ models. I can get a power tailgate on a ford minivan, I should be able to get it on an Audi.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I think this will be my next car


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

R5T;70369285[img said:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5256/5495276529_71d6700e81_b.jpg[/img]
> QUOTE]
> 
> OK, that looks hot, but I hope the hatch is more upright than that. My two dogs would bash their heads against the tailgate. Not to mention the crimping of trips to Home Depot and Best Buy.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

The Price is going to by my sticking point. You can buy a lot of used car for 40k.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

you can buy a bucketload of new car for $40k, too. 
Considering the wife's 2006 A3 stickered at $27k, if the 2012 A3 clocks in at much over $32.5k, Audi is going to have a problem.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I like it a lot.

Front grill looks much better.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Spitzbergen said:


> The Price is going to by my sticking point. You can buy a lot of used car for 40k.


 What makes you think $40k?


----------

